# Friday the 13th Part 4 The Final Chapter Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Indoor video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heno0A2ZIf4

Outdoor video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_SZqBfr21w


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight video of the Part 3 Jason battle-damaged costume. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLxoi_1SjFw


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Friday the 13th Part 4 Jason battle-damaged shirt done!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I love it!!! Did you make the mask yourself?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I love it!!! Did you make the mask yourself?


Thanks, no not this one I bought it long ago. Sometimes I paint and hair masks but costumes keep my busy enough as it is as I make them for a living, so I mostly buy masks from my friends and other mask makers. I just do some blanks up for myself, or repaint and rehair them occasionally if needed.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Excellent job! Fantastic attention to detail - they look great.


----------

